

Going Dark – Are technology, privacy and public-safety on a collision course? - uptown
http://www.fbi.gov/news/speeches/going-dark-are-technology-privacy-and-public-safety-on-a-collision-course

======
dc0de
The assertions by the director of the FBI don't take in to account those of us
who are non-criminal, privacy driven experts, who know that if there is a back
door in a product or service for CALEA, that any script kiddie will be able to
use it to gain access to our private data as well.

This short sighted thinking is going to destroy privacy as technology
advances.

The FBI is supposed to keep the nation safe, including from the FBI.

------
westernmostcoy
Unbelievable: "Perhaps it’s time to suggest that the post-Snowden pendulum has
swung too far in one direction—in a direction of fear and mistrust."

